# Best Dehumidifier For Workshop



## paulkane1 (14 Sep 2019)

I'm having serious problems with rust on my equipment and tools,I need to try and get my air moisture under control,Is there a multi facet approach to try and reduce the air moisture in my workshop?My shop is about 5x4 sq meters,I want to start of with a recommended make of a dehumidifier,what make would you recommend?what other pieces of equipment,could I add ,to help future reduce the air moisture in my workshop?All help would be appreciated.

Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## RichardG (14 Sep 2019)

A dehumidifier will work but ventilation is also a solution and has no running costs. Are there any vents so you can get a small flow of external air?

Richard


----------



## Rorschach (14 Sep 2019)

How is the workshop constructed?

Dehumidifiers are perfect for a tight, insulated shop where you want to reduce moisture and retain warmth (or cool in the summer).

If you have a leaky shop then you are better increasing ventilation instead.


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2019)

To prevent condensation on tools and equipement make sure that storage cupboards and machines are warmer than the surrounding air, just one or two degrees is enough.

Small low wattage (10-30watt) heater pads or even light bulbs in the base of cabinets and machines running 24/7 will do it. Cover large machines with a breathable sheet when not in use. Motor/belt/bearing heat is enough to last overnight if you do so, and prevents the machine reaching lowest temperature level during the night. (I use old child's blanket and mattress covers over lathes with no additional heating)

As others have said ventilate as much as possible to remove excessive introduced moisture.


----------

